# beach fishing night



## garrettjh87 (May 2, 2009)

Can any one give me some hints on fishing pensacola beach at night. Takel info or spots even (dont give up your hot spot). It would be great to get some help. Thank you.:bowdown


----------



## JoeTheFisherman (May 26, 2008)

Depends on what you are fishing for. Sharks need heavy tackle, preferably 10/0-15/0 circle hooks, steel cable leader of about 150-200lb test and large baits (mullet, ladyfish, whole squid, etc). Blues and reds can be had with medium tackle, 5/0-10/0 circle hook and they will bite a variety of cut bait and shrimp, as well as artificials. Pompanos and whiting can be caught using a pompano rig baited with live, fresh dead or frozen shrimp as well as sand fleas. As far as locations go, you want to look for cuts along the shoreline, and fish in those pockets. they are noticeably deeper then the rest of the beach. You will also notice 2 or 3 sand bars out in the water. The key is to fish in the gut between the sandbars, or if you are really daring (but I would advise against it at night) wading out as far as you can to cast beyond the sandbars. Good luck


----------



## garrettjh87 (May 2, 2009)

ok what about some peirs or other spots than the beach any suggestions


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

i was just at the pcola beach pier and there was nothing but i know that there are some holes behind portifino.


----------

